# the nursery that/which/where looks after Amy (relative pronoun)



## tedious

Witam serdecznie!
Mam problem z jednym zdaniem.
The nursery____looks after Amy is fantastic for young children.

Powinno tu być which, czy where?
Dzięki za odpowiedź.


----------



## Thomas1

Witaj na forum, Tedious.

W podanym zdaniu potrzebne jest 'which', które pełni w nim funkcję podmiotu.

'where' pasowałoby, na przykład, w następującym zdaniu:_
  The nursery where Amy is looked after is fantastic._

[...]


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi Tedious and welcome to the forums 

I think we can consider this is a defining clause (it gives essential information on the 'nursery' and you could not remove this information).
As a result, I think that both 'which' and 'that' are correct but that 'that' is preferable.
_'The nursery *that (/which)* looks after Amy is fantastic for young children.'_
but
_'The nursery XXX*,* *which* looks after Amy*,* is fantastic for young children.'_

Maybe this site may help you


----------



## Ben Jamin

Zastanawiam się, czy zdanie "The nursery looks after Amy" jest poprawne po angielsku. Dla mnie brzmi dziwnie.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi Ben Jamin 
Do you mean that the verb 'look after' is not right?


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Zastanawiam się, czy zdanie "The nursery looks after Amy" jest poprawne po angielsku. Dla mnie brzmi dziwnie.


Też się nad tym zastanawiałem, ale podobne sformułowania można znaleźć na anglojęzycznych stronach:
The _nursery looks after_ children aged between 3 months and 5 years old and you maybe required to look after all age ranges 
After Nursery Cares Jobs, vacancies in London | Indeed.co.uk

Liberty of the Seas caters brilliantly for families, too. _The Royal Babies &  Tots Nursery looks after infants_ aged up to three, and older kids will love  meeting characters from cartoons such as Shrek and Madagascar in parades, as  well as watching them in 3-D action on the big screen.
http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/public/travel_magazine/article591055.ece

The _nursery looks after_ the children of parents who work at HSBC or First Direct.
Kidsunlimited - Hamilton - Nursery Community​


----------



## Ben Jamin

DearPrudence said:


> Hi Ben Jamin
> Do you mean that the verb 'look after' is not right?


No, the subject "nursery" seems to be a stylistic mismatch to "look after" for me.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Też się nad tym zastanawiałem, ale podobne sformułowania można znaleźć na anglojęzycznych stronach:The _nursery looks after_ children aged between 3 months and 5 years old and you maybe required to look after all age ranges
> After Nursery Cares Jobs, vacancies in London | Indeed.co.uk
> 
> Liberty of the Seas caters brilliantly for families, too. _The Royal Babies &  Tots Nursery looks after infants_ aged up to three, and older kids will love  meeting characters from cartoons such as Shrek and Madagascar in parades, as  well as watching them in 3-D action on the big screen.
> http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/public/travel_magazine/article591055.ece
> 
> The _nursery looks after_ the children of parents who work at HSBC or First Direct.
> Kidsunlimited - Hamilton - Nursery Community​



"You have to try and write this essay". "It ain't corect", i tym podobne konstrukcje też są szeroko używane.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin, dla mnie 'The nursery that/which (można użyć obu, a problematyka 'that/which' była szeroko na tym forum, jak i wielu innych miejscach omawiana) looks after...' to nic innego jak skróty myślowy, bądź też metonimia. Zdanie uważam za w stu procentach poprawne.

Co do 'ain't', to w standardowej mowie powinno się go wystrzegać, ale już 'try and do something' to pełnoprawna potoczna konstrukcja, niejednokrotnie słyszałem jak padała z ust anglojęzycznych profesorów.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

All three points made by dreamlike in #9 are correct. As stated in the earlier posts, 'that' or 'which' are both ok in the OP's sentence, and nurseries do, indeed, 'look after' children.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Enquiring Mind said:


> All three points made by dreamlike in #9 are correct. As stated in the earlier posts, 'that' or 'which' are both ok in the OP's sentence, and nurseries do, indeed, 'look after' children.



I was just wondering if coupling a non personal subject "nursery" with "look after" was a good match. I thought that "to look after" was something what persons do, not institutions.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> I thought that "to look after" was something what persons do, not institutions.


My point from #9 still stands, it's simply a metonymy, or a mental shortcut, if you like.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, it's a standard kind of metonymy we see all the time.   'Schools educate children' (although the schools don't do the educating, the teachers do it).  'Prisons try to reform and rehabilitate offenders', 'television influences people's opinions', 'cars are responsible for many deaths on the roads', etc. etc.


----------

